# Note 3 or nexus 5



## kazza007 (Mar 8, 2014)

I wanted something to replace my nexus 7 & iPhone 4...so a good phablet.

Was going to make a b line for note 3 but what people say about touch wiz puts me off

Then again nexus 5 is 0.7 inch smaller & has no expandable memory & no changeable battery which is a bit unacceptable now. Though more worried about screen size for watching movies / I player etc. though people say pure android is better - will an ordinary consumer notice or care when you got a big fuck off screen & pen :/

Please tell me what to do


----------



## yield (Mar 9, 2014)

kazza007 said:


> then again nexus 5 is 0.7 inch smaller & has no expandable memory & no changeable battery which is a bit unacceptable now.


Are you going contract or sim free? I reckon that's already you're mind made? The nexus 5 is a smartphone not a phablet.

The nexus 5 will be a lot cheaper than the samsung note 3 but I don't think it's what you want.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5705&idPhone2=5665


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 9, 2014)

Was going to go sim free but may go contract with Nhs discount & whatever electricals they throw in to flog on eBay

Think I agree, n5 is not a phablet

And note3 has better & larger picture & sound for movie watching to replace n7. Battery life seems dire on n5 too

Nexus 6 seems rumoured to only have a slightly larger screen at 5.2" so still not worth waiting for as a phablet - still more smartphone

Just have to swallow being tied to contract & hope the note 3 doesn't get laggy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 9, 2014)

With the S5 out soon, expect to see some much better deals on contract for a Note 4.

The N3 is a powerful beast. I'd be surprised if it's lagging in two years. My N2 still seems pretty nippy to me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 11, 2014)

I was in a similar boat as I was looking to replace my Note 1 with either the Note 3, LG G2 or Nexus 5.

Price was the determining factor in the end. I went for the Nexus 5 32gb, got one off Ebay (2 months old - mint) for £265.

Second place the LG G2 (32GB) for £350...

I know Note 3 is the bollocks when it comes to pure specs but I reckon it's ridiculously overpriced - especially that it will out of date in 6 months time. And Samsung's bloatware is fuckin' painful...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 12, 2014)

Buying a note outright makes no sense unless you're loaded. Once you start looking at contacts though the price draws closer to other phones like a Nexus. 

I'm paying 25 quid a month for my note 2 which I got just as the s4 came out and the n3 wasn't. I expect to see similar deals if you hunt round for the n3 when the 5 is released soon.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been playing with mrs note3 & its fine

My mine thing with upgrading from iPhone 4 was new os & large screen to replace my nexus 7.

Watching I player is fine. Can't help but think that those 2 buttons around start button which are invisible are annoying when you accidentally press it held landscape

Plus the screen size...nice for browsing & not sure if a little small for media?

Can't help but think my nexus 7 is more enjoyable for I player etc

I know many have talked about the n3 phablet replacing their nexus 7, iPad mini ....have yours replaced these?

Best contracted I've seen is with 3...33monthly, unlimited 4g, 500min, handset £99...perhaps I'd get them to budge on handset or throw something in

But at the moment I'm confused

Leaning more towards getting a n7 fhd for media (wifi only which is a bugger) & n5 on contract or outright for browsing 

Or waiting for the slightly larger note 4

First world problems eh


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Another option is get n5 cheap & new n7 fhd, sell n5 & iPhone 4 & tether n5 to new n7

Know 3 do this & think giff gaff

But are networks clamping down or putting limiters on?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 13, 2014)

That's what I do.
I have an iPad Air that I tether to the N5 (giff gaff for about £12 per month).

nah some networks limit tethering but not all.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Never tethered before, do I need to jail break or something? Is signal good?

Anyone know if a n7 mk3 is due?


----------



## yield (Mar 13, 2014)

kazza007 said:


> Never tethered before, do I need to jail break or something? Is signal good?


Tethering is just using your mobiles data connection by creating a wifi hotspot.


kazza007 said:


> Anyone know if a n7 mk3 is due?


Rumour is there'll be a Nexus 8 tablet in the summer?

What about the LG G Pad 8.3 it's £180? The google play edition they released in the states is meant to be a prototype for the N8.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5673&idPhone2=5600

http://direct.asda.com/LG-G-Pad-V50...ean)---16-GB---8.3"/000519052,default,pd.html


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Is the nexus 5 battery life as poor as reported? I often charge my iPhone 4 during the day which is fine with power points, but how does thr nexus5 cope?


----------



## thriller (Mar 21, 2014)

i purchased a boxed brand new Note 3 yesterday for £325 on gumtree. Now on a t-mobile contract for 12 months 4g EE £12.60 pm for unlimited call and text and 500mb data plan. Tried to get 1gb plan, but they wouldn't budge. In the end, thought sod it, it's only for 12 months, so I can accept it. If it were 24 months, I wouldn't have taken it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2014)

Won't that last about 5 mins on 4g? I chew through loads more then that on just 3g without doing any streaming.


----------

